# GOP calls on Biden to resign



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## djpannda (Aug 27, 2021)

Yes please we need President Harris... or better yet President Pelosi ..


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 27, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Yes please we need President Harris... or better yet President Pelosi ..
> View attachment 274157


I saw that on Twitter yesterday


----------



## SG854 (Aug 27, 2021)

The Rebublicans were BIDEN their time for the right opportunity to call for resignation and this is it.


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Aug 27, 2021)

Lol if you think he's gonna resign, you're delusional.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm pretty sure some people were going for impeachment, before he was even in office.


----------



## djpannda (Aug 27, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> I'm pretty sure some people were going for impeachment, before he was even in office.


yea batshit Crazy Rep Green 
*Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene files articles of impeachment against President Joe Biden *Updated: Jan. 21, 2021, 7:20 p.m
for “abuse of power” before he became President lol


----------



## Deleted member 545096 (Aug 27, 2021)

As much as I think Biden should be impeached for the disaster in Afghanistan, contempt of the Supreme Court and admitting he won't uphold the Constitution:

A) Pelosi will never let it happen
B) I don't think Kamala would be much better of a president and Pelosi sure as hell wouldn't. Look at San Francisco.


----------



## Exidous (Aug 28, 2021)

Always look behind the curtain. 

What do Republicans get out of demanding Biden resign? His actual resignation, or something else?

His actual resignation gets them very little. Harris is president, and from Republicans' perspective she's worse than Biden. But that is also ridiculously unlikely to happen solely based on the opposing party calling for it.

So what about something else? Putting Biden's competency and fitness for office into the zeitgeist is their better tactic. If the left had its way, the media focus would be on the left fighting the far left for how many trillions to spend. While that's still not a *bad* narrative for Republicans to be pitching themselves in the midst of, Biden's competency... doesn't have an upside narrative right now. At least free stuff might buy some votes. However talk about Biden's resignation goes, it doesn't get Democrats anything, electorally speaking.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2021)

djpannda said:


> yea batshit Crazy Rep Green
> *Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene files articles of impeachment against President Joe Biden *Updated: Jan. 21, 2021, 7:20 p.m
> for “abuse of power” before he became President lol


Once again, the “You lost, get over it,” crowd are seriously struggling with getting over their loss


----------



## Deleted member 545096 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Once again, the “You lost, get over it,” crowd are seriously struggling with getting over their loss


It isn't really that, more:
"This president should be held accountable for his offenses."


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2021)

UnsignedDriver said:


> It isn't really that, more:
> "This president should be held accountable for his offenses."


It literally is. The person behind this has been pushing a conspiracy that Trump won and Biden should be thrown out. She literally wore a “Trump won” mask while pushing this. Let’s not beat around the bush when considering the person we are dealing with. She’s an extremely unhinged individual and her claims are just more unhinged conspiracies. She most likely trying to make another to have Biden removed with the hopes of putting Trump back in office.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 29, 2021)

I wonder if  Trump was still in Power and did the same exact thing (which  he would have) they would tell him to resign my prediction is no

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> It literally is. The person behind this has been pushing a conspiracy that Trump won and Biden should be thrown out. She literally wore a “Trump won” mask while pushing this. Let’s not beat around the bush when considering the person we are dealing with. She’s an extremely unhinged individual and her claims are just more unhinged conspiracies. She most likely trying to make another to have Biden removed with the hopes of putting Trump back in office.


which won't happen the only way concevable is if all the line of sucession is exhausted which has never happened and probably won't ever happen


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 29, 2021)

Biden calls on GOP to *GTFOOH*!  as I do.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 29, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Yes please we need President Harris... or better yet President Pelosi ..
> View attachment 274157



It's like when people wanted Trump out of office, and it's like, dude, we'd be left with Pence, an actually competent man who could probably do more damage to the things liberals desire in general than Trump ever did, and in general he does seem to want to pursue such goals at that.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 29, 2021)

Well it was either pull another ridiculous sensationalist stunt like this, or self-reflect on the fact that their party has become a festering swamp where only terrorists and insane conspiracy theorists can feel at home; so guess which action Republicans ended up choosing.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 29, 2021)

"GOP calls on Biden to resign for continuing thing last GOP president started."

It's also rich to hear calls for resignation from the same people who excused the former president's instances of obstruction of justice, extortion of a foreign power to help him win re-election, and that he tried to use lies about imaginary election fraud to steal an election. Also, many of these same people were/are complicit in trying to steal the election.

Let's not pretend these members of the GOP have principles; they don't. Their cries for a resignation are irrelevant.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Once again, the “You lost, get over it,” crowd are seriously struggling with getting over their loss


They totally got over it. Oh wait... Link


----------



## titan_tim (Aug 30, 2021)

Well, it's understandable that they're now the party of grievances. They don't have the most popular platform to run on, so turning their party to scream and hate is easy to whip them into a fury.


----------

